# 9N Hard to Start and Keep Running



## purwq12# (Sep 6, 2010)

My 9N tractor is difficult to start. Since I've let it set outside and rained in the intake one time it is a problem to start. I've put new points, condenser, fuel and plugs. Before I added these things it started a few seconds then died. added Points are set at .016 I believe, plugs .024. It would only start for a few seconds, quickly. I added a teaspoon of gas into each spark plug and it would run a few seconds longer and sounded good like hitting on all cyclinders. I drained the carburetor and it only had a few tablespoons of gas. I took it apart and WD-40 the float pin, blew out everything, add fuel to the bowl and put it back together. No luck more than a few seconds of start. I think it is the carburetor, is this a true assessment? Please help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you verified that your fuel pump is working properly and that the filters are clear? Gasoline is good right?


----------



## purwq12# (Sep 6, 2010)

My 9N tractor is difficult to start. Since I've let it set outside and rained in the intake one time it is a problem to start. I've put new points, condenser, fuel and plugs. Before I added these things it started a few seconds then died. added Points are set at .016 I believe, plugs .024. It would only start for a few seconds, quickly. I added a teaspoon of gas into each spark plug and it would run a few seconds longer and sounded good like hitting on all cyclinders. I drained the carburetor and it only had a few tablespoons of gas. I took it apart and WD-40 the float pin, blew out everything, add fuel to the bowl and put it back together. No luck more than a few seconds of start. I think it is the carburetor, is this a true assessment? If I have to buy a carburetor, should I get the improved performance one? Please help


----------



## purwq12# (Sep 6, 2010)

No fuel pump, gravity feed. Gas is good. I'd used the tractor back in jun and some in Jul. Not setting around unused.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Must be the carb then if you're getting a spark. No fuel pump. That's too cool! I was aware of some tractors that had the whole gravity thing, but never realized the Fords had that.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

How did rain get into the intake? Was there water in the carb? With the body of the carb being cast iron and having water in it, I bet you have a passage with rust in it. You could take the carb to a machine shop and have them boil it out. Have you checked the screen in gas tank that is part of the fuel petcock. And also I have seen the petcock passage get stopped up as well as the screen in the petcock bowl. I had to buy a new carb for a 48 8N because the female threads were worn out and sucking air on the main jet adjustment nedle. I talked to Just 8 N's about the Zenith carb and they told me the had both, orignal and the Zenith and had sold both, but they said their customers who had bought the Zenith wern't happy, so I bought the orignal and never had a problem. Good Luck


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

Is the fuel in the sediment bowl clear or a rusty red color? If rusty red color then the gas tank has rust in it and it must be cleaned and may require a fuel tank liner available at Yesterday Tractor.com I suggest you blow the fuel line from the tank to the carburetor. It is highly likely that you have a low fuel volume coming to the carb.


----------



## terryt (May 8, 2013)

I have a 9N tractor and had it running earlier this week. I started bushhogging the pasture and it stopped running about 20 minutes later. I could not crank it back so I let it sit for a little bit. When I got back to the tractor about 1 hour later, there was no fire at all. But it sure did backfire. I went out today to check on it and it still has no fire. I checked the sparkplug wires and other wiring and cannot figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

purwq12# said:


> My 9N tractor is difficult to start. Since I've let it set outside and rained in the intake one time it is a problem to start. I've put new points, condenser, fuel and plugs. Before I added these things it started a few seconds then died. added Points are set at .016 I believe, plugs .024. It would only start for a few seconds, quickly. I added a teaspoon of gas into each spark plug and it would run a few seconds longer and sounded good like hitting on all cyclinders. I drained the carburetor and it only had a few tablespoons of gas. I took it apart and WD-40 the float pin, blew out everything, add fuel to the bowl and put it back together. No luck more than a few seconds of start. I think it is the carburetor, is this a true assessment? Please help


Hi,
Did you ever get it fixed and what was it ?
I am rewiring my 9N - 6V positive ground and having problems due to mixed parts like regulator and cutout in same wiring scheme. Still not running rebuilt it all accept governor.


----------

